# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  18/07/2014 QCOM SMART TOOL v1.0.0.8950 - IDOL 2 S/IDOL 2 MINI S - WORLD FIRST !

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      
We are proud to present *WORLD FIRST* solution to *DIRECT UNLOCK* for:   ALCATEL *OT-6050Y* CHOCOLATE / *IDOL 2 S*ALCATEL *OT-6036Y* CHOCOLATE / *IDOL 2 MINI S*   *HOW TO UNLOCK:* *1. Connect the phone to the original USB cable* *2. Click USB CONNECTION mode from the notification area* *3. Click USB Settings* *4. Uncheck MTP mode. Be sure all are unchecked* *5. Start QCOM tool. Choose diagnostic port and DO JOB ;-)*   *Drivers are available on support. *    *Still confused how to unlock them ?! No problem ! Watch the movies bellow !*   
We are proud to present *WORLD FIRST* solution to *DIRECT UNLOCK* for:   ALCATEL *OT-6050Y* CHOCOLATE / *IDOL 2 S*ALCATEL *OT-6036Y* CHOCOLATE / *IDOL 2 MINI S*    *HOW TO UNLOCK:* *1. Connect the phone to the original USB cable* *2. Click USB CONNECTION mode from the notification area* *3. Click USB Settings* *4. Uncheck MTP mode. Be sure all are unchecked* *5. Start QCOM tool. Choose diagnostic port and DO JOB ;-)*   *Drivers are available on support. *    *Still confused how to unlock them ?! No problem ! Watch the movies bellow !*             *Special thanks go to Pufi64 & John/Chimera for helping us grab the phones  *      *Facebook: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *YouTube: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

